

Are markets all about big companies? - bootload
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/doc/2007/09/28/go-from-hell/

======
brintoul
Broken link?

~~~
bootload
_"... broken link ..."_

    
    
      Go from hell
    
      September 28, 2007 in VRM, Past, Journalism
    
      Why do we continue, in 2007, to believe that 
      markets are all about What Big Companies Do? 
      Worse, why do we continue to take advertising 
      for granted as the primary source of the the Bux 
      DeLuxe required to fund technical, social and 
      personal progress? 
    

Don't think so. Just checked it and pulled this in. I would be nice if Hacker
News had a link checker every once and a while on say a threshold of 2 or 3.
But then again high traffic subs would quickly expose this.

